# Βαρκαλάς - Τσερνίκι



## pshleas (Aug 4, 2011)

Ο Βαρκαλάς είναι ένας τύπος σκάφους που συναντάται πολύ στο Αιγαίο.

Φωτογραφίες και πληροφορίες

Πολλοί στα Αγγλικά τον έχουν ως Varkalas, αλλά μήπως κάποιος γνώστης έχει κάτι καλύτερο;


Επίσης, με την ίδια λογική, το Τσερνίκι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2011)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι ντόπιες παραλλαγές, δεν είναι εξελληνισμένα ονόματα που κάπως αλλιώς γραμμένα είναι πιο διαδεδομένα στην αγγλική, όπως ας πούμε το _ούτι_ δεν θα το κάνεις _outi_, αλλά _oud_.

Ο _βαρκαλάς_ από κάποια _βάρκα_ θα βγήκε, αλλά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να τον εκλατινίσουμε, οπότε μένουμε στο διαδεδομένο _varkalas_. Ομοίως, το _τσερνίκι_ δεν είναι από κάποιο ομόηχο τούρκικο. Βρήκα μια υπόθεση για σλάβικο _tšŭlnŭ_, δηλαδή τρεχαγύρευε, οπότε επίσης μένουμε στο μεταγραμματισμένο _tserniki_.


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2011)

Το τσερνίκι ή τσιρνίκι σύμφωνα με τον Καραποτόσογλου είναι από τουρκ. çernik, και αυτό από βουλγ. cerniku (το c έχει επάνω εκείνο το καπελάκι σαν ανάποδη σιρκονφλέξ) που είναι είδος καϊκιού που χρησιμοποιούσαν στο Δούναβη.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2011)

Στα τουρκικά βλέπω ότι η γραφή είναι çırnık, όχι çernik. Λέει εκεί ότι είναι ιστιοφόρο με τρία πανιά, που φτάνει μέχρι τους διακόσιους τόνους.

Edit: στο τούρκικο βικιλεξικό, ορίζει τη λέξη çırnık ως «μικρό καΐκι», και λέει ότι η ρίζα της είναι σλάβικη, αλλά δε λέει ποια είναι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2011)

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όταν κι εμείς και οι Τούρκοι έχουμε λέξη με άλλη βαλκανική ρίζα, είναι σωστό να υιοθετούμε για τον διεθνή χώρο την τουρκική γραφή αν είναι πιο γνωστή ή να επιμένουμε στη μεταγραφή της ελληνικής;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2011)

Μα δεν το έγραψα για να το υιοθετήσουμε. Απλώς συνεισφέρω στο ετυμολογικό :) Προσωπικά, tserniki θα έγραφα, αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη αντιστοιχία (που μάλλον δε θα υπάρχει).


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2011)

Οπότε: _baklava_ ή _baklavas_;
:)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2011)

Baklava, έχει επικρατήσει, νομίζω.
Δεν φέρνεις και κανέναν κατά 'δώ; Με φιστίκι, κατά προτίμηση


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οπότε: _baklava_ ή _baklavas_;
> :)


 
Λάθος παράδειγμα, αφού έχει επικρατήσει η αραβική ονομασία, αλλά ίσως moussakas κι όχι moussaka γιατί το δεύτερο σημαίνει άλλο πράμα στα λιβανέζικα εστιατόρια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να σχολιάσω. Η τουρκική λέξη _baklava_ (όχι αραβική) είναι καθιερωμένη στα αγγλικά, αλλά θα δείτε πολλούς που επιμένουν να προσθέτουν το -_s_.

Εξίσου καθιερωμένο είναι και το _moussaka_ (επίσης τούρκικο, αλλά είναι το ίδιο και στα αραβικά της Αιγύπτου). Είναι κι αυτό στο OED. Πού να αλλάζει τώρα...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Αν πιστέψουμε την Google, περισσότεροι (διάβαζε: τριπλάσιοι) γράφουν _trahanas_ (δηλ. με -_s_) παρά _trahana_. Σχετική συζήτηση εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?149-%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%87%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%AC%CF%82-trahana.


----------

